# Pressure Washing Accesories question



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I am looking for a surface cleaner, does anyone use such a tool and if so what would you recommend?

Here is one on: Northern Tool & Equipment

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I forgot to add that I am looking for something primarily for driveways/concrete. 

J


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What size machine are you using (gpm)?

We use these on a 5.6 gpm hot water machine:
http://www.pressuretek.com/groundforce.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 3000 psi, 2.7 gpm. Cold water only. 

Granted, I am a painter, but I'm giving a free driveway cleaning with my service. So my pressure washer isn't of commercial standard, it's a Troy-Built from HD........ Simple washing..  I don't want to spend hours with a pressure tip to do the driveway, so I am looking into something that will bring my time down.

Thanks! 

J


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 3000 psi, 2.7 gpm. Cold water only.
> 
> Granted, I am a painter, but I'm giving a free driveway cleaning with my service. So my pressure washer isn't of commercial standard, it's a Troy-Built from HD........ Simple washing..  I don't want to spend hours with a pressure tip to do the driveway, so I am looking into something that will bring my time down.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you, it can take forever to do a driveway by wand. unfortunately I don't think your machine will spin a surface cleaner (definitely not the beast you posted). You are going to have to get a really small one (12" or so) Check out ebay or Dregg's List, you may find one for about a hundred bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I was affraid you were going to tell me that... :laughing:

Since my last post I have been looking at a bigger Pressure washer.. haha..

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> ......Check out ebay or Dregg's List, you may find one for about a hundred bucks.


Huh.. hadn't thought about that.

Found this: http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/628496107.html

I called on it to get some pictures. 

J


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

J, that's not such a hot deal. Check this out:
http://www.pressuretek.com/didr4gpm40ps.html

Add this:
http://www.pressuretek.com/ultraclean.html

No reserve tank needed. Your driveway jobs will go fairly quickly. You'll have brand new equipment and you'll spend $2000 with everything delivered right to your door. Many guys in my industry use PressureTek for equipment. (tell Bob I sent you so maybe he will stop charging me double what he charges everyone else)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> J, that's not such a hot deal. Check this out:
> http://www.pressuretek.com/didr4gpm40ps.html
> 
> Add this:
> ...


Oh hmmmmm.... 

I found a local place and may consider these:

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/Store/p-3447-be-x-stream-pressure-washer-4000psi-4gpm-comet.aspx

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/S...t-surface-cleaner-floor-scrubber-16-inch.aspx

I have a friend that does Pressure Washing (had forgotten about him before I posted this topic) and he suggested this combination, much like you did. A 16" 2 arm scrubber with 3.6 gpm or better and 4000psi. All this for about $1500, I pick it up. Not bad.

Is there a better combination other than what I found, on that particular site? Just curious.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

nah, I would run with that, J. The other pieces of equipment are similarly priced but you are get gonna hit with a $300+ freight.

One note: Comet pumps are in the cheaper range. AS long as you aren't using this thing full duty, you will be fine with a direct drive unit.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob at pressuretek is the way to go. Great prices, great equipment, and excellent service.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Cleaning and washing contractor*

Try http://www.ultimatewasher.com/pressure-washer-surface-cleaners.htm#24


----------



## CCPC (Jun 20, 2008)

I would recommend the whisper wash for residential cleaning purposes. It's a very well built machine.


----------

